# my betta is turning pale white what is this?



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*i have a male betta named jojo ,and he is turning pale white ,in certain types of the day for example i woke up at 3 and my fish was very pale, i think it might be the conditioner but i am not shure please reply *



*proud mom of*

*female betta fish*

*and male betta fish ,jojo*



*my female betta has no name have any suggjestions reply *


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

How often do you do water changes? What are you feeding how often and how much? What temperature is your water? Can you provide a picture?


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*i do water changes every week i, change all the water in the bowl but his fins stay red but his body turns white*


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

What is the water temp? How big of bowl? What are you feeding and how often?


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

What color was he when you got him? Was he the same as he is now, if that's the case that could just be his coloring.

How is he acting?
What are you feeding him?
How big is his tank/bowl?


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*i feed him 2 pelets twice a day. he was actually really bright red with a little bit of blue on the tip of the fins.but now he is sort of a peachy color . the temperature is always between 76 and 79. he acts very curious and active but if i put my finger on the glass he will go and hide in his cave and stay there until i leave. *


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

up the temperature to 82*F.
Feed him a little more, maybe three times a day.
and give him a complete water change.


How big is the bowl?


----------



## neenjar (Jun 19, 2009)

Try 3 pellets twice a day or 2 pellets 3 times a day with the food, but not more than 6 a day. Optimal temperature for them is 78-80.

How long have you had him? I'd certainly do a water change. You can't do it often enough in a bowl. How big is the bowl?


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*the bowl is about a gallon*


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*i have had him for about two months*


----------



## Sorineh (Jul 26, 2009)

I suggest getting a 2 gallon tank at minimum but I recommend a 5 gallon.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

This is a sign of stress. Since most males don't get horizontal stripes (well in my cases) they get pale.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine get pale when they are stressed. I've never seen stripes on my females, breeding or stress stripes.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*ok thanks i will get that stress coat*


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

5green said:


> *ok thanks i will get that stress coat*


Stress Coat is a very good product. I always use it.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*which brand ?*


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

5green said:


> *which brand ?*


I don't understand that question.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think API makes it. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

*which brand of stress coat do you use*


----------

